# Can You Find The Camel?



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

"The test of the head is to find a camel, it's a test to see who can develop Alzheimer's.
Doctors say those who find the camel will be far from developing Alzheimer's."

If you see it comment, but don't give it away.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Yaay, guess I'm gonna be okay.


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

That took like 8-10 minutes, I'm screwed


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

I was thinking oh no and then it popped out at me . but I think it took way to long for me to see it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

no really said:


> Yaay, guess I'm gonna be okay.


I had no doubts about that.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Took a few, but not as long as it did to find that rhino on your last pic


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

About 2-3 minutes, ….of feeling defective....


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> Took a few, but not as long as it did to find that rhino on your last pic


I could have sworn I found at least one wolf in that one too.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm screwed. But do I get any royalties for finding the python?


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm embarrassed. Got it on the second go around. It's so blatant - I was looking for something hard to see.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Whew! I guess I'll be okay.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Invisible until you scan it in and search google pictures for it, found it right after that... lol

I found it in under 3 minutes... [no google] I'm a Summer genius so I had to use extra powers, Fall slows me down.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Found it within a couple of minutes but I don't think it cured my CRS.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Looked for about five minutes at a small image before I logged in - never found nor saw the camel!
Logged in and with the bigger image I found it within a minute..... 
Doubt I'd had ever found it in the smaller image.....
So where's that put me?


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

enlargement helped me, just couldn't see , one I made image bigger no problem


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm Doomed!


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

two humps


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I saw the Marlboro.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I didn't at first because I was looking for a camels head. I read the op and for some reason had camel and head on my brain. I came back later and reread it and found it pretty good. 

And yes, I am one of those people that do that test in it's entirety that says "don't do anything before reading everything." Just can't help it.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

mreynolds said:


> I saw the Marlboro.


LOL.
It helps in finding it if you've ever smoked Camels.


----------

